# Been offered A Pump .



## Marier (May 9, 2012)

Hi Friends   Was at Clinic today and have been ask if  i would like to have   a Pump  both my Diabeties  Nurse  n  Consultant think i would benifit from it and It is available for me to have   However    would like to know more so thought what a better place to ask than on here.

How do you sleep with it  ?
does it go into your Tummy ? and how is it secured 
 Do you still have to do a finger test to get BG

  Thats only 3 questions that i can think of just now  

Thanx for helping me   
Marie


----------



## Monica (May 9, 2012)

Hi Marie, it's my daughter who has the pump


Marier said:


> How do you sleep with it  ? She leaves it loose in the bed, occasionally, she'll clip it on to her jama bottoms.does it go into your Tummy ? Yes, the cannula goes in your tummy, but some people put it at the top of their behind, in the arm or leg. and how is it secured  It's stuck on like a plaster Do you still have to do a finger test to get BG? Yes, you still need to test as before, or slightly more often, depending on how often you test now.  Thats only 3 questions that i can think of just now
> 
> Thanx for helping me
> Marie


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2012)

Hi Marie, that's great news! Can't help you personally, but you might be interested in reading some previous threads about pumping and what it's like:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=27567
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=26356
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=25454


----------



## Marier (May 9, 2012)

Thanx Monica


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 9, 2012)

Marier said:


> Hi Friends   Was at Clinic today and have been ask if  i would like to have   a Pump  both my Diabeties  Nurse  n  Consultant think i would benifit from it and It is available for me to have   However    would like to know more so thought what a better place to ask than on here.
> 
> How do you sleep with it  ?
> Very well it rarely wakes me up  Ok some leave the pump free other use belts some tuck down knickers. Basicaly do what ever suits you.
> ...



A pump is only as good as the user, so basicaly if you don't do the work ie, put the input into the pump then you are wasting your time. To start with you will have sleepless nights and days when you have to skip meals whilst you sort out your basal. Some get to the stage when they feel like chucking the pump out of the window. This feeling soon passes  The quality of life is so much better on a pump though,
Do your self a favour and invest in the book pumping insulin by John Walsh. It will be the best investment you ever make.


----------



## Marier (May 9, 2012)

Thanx Northerner and Sue  
xx


----------



## Marier (May 9, 2012)

Why do you have to test  lots more  ????  Which i dont mind doing


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 9, 2012)

One of the reasons you may need to test more often is that you no longer have any 24-hour basal. Essentially 4 hours (ish) after any delivery problem you could be at very high levels so testing approx 4 hourly is worth doing. In practice, you may well be doing that anyway, and if there *were* a delivery failure the pump would be bleeping and buzzing like mad within seconds. 

I've just written some thoughts about my first 6 months on a pump (having been *very* pump-averse for years) here:
http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2012/05/face-off-mdi-vs-pump.html


----------



## Kim23 (May 9, 2012)

A pump is fantastic and will give you better control and flexibility. You can choose the length of tubing you want so you don't end up wrapping it around yourself during the night and with clothing I find a elasticated belt to clip it onto is best. The cannula is only about 1cm inside you and stuck on with white adhesive stuff which does is extremely sticky! You can pretty much put it anywhere you like but tummy area is most favourable myself and everyone I know with a pump but anywhere you do injections is same sort of site. Bm's have to be done like person above mentions for alot when you first have it so they can check your background (basal) rates are correct for you and this does involve several fasting sessions spread over couple of weeks. Even when you get all of it settled it will need tweaking but your team can help you with that. I would recommend the Carbs and Cals iPhone app and book if you can as that is fantastic in helping work out carbs. There is no harm in trying it so I would say Good Luck


----------



## Marier (May 9, 2012)

Thanx Guys 

 I am doing test every 4 hrs roughly any way just now   i have the carb and cals   book  dont have  i phone also my new Insulinx Test machine  helps me count carbs to Insulin  and helps with correctioins  and i absolutly love it so feel im kinda half way there as i believe  the Pupm is kinda similar.

everydayupsanddowns  Thanks will have a wee look  and enjoy reading your story .

Thinks  im becoming more and more liking the idea of at least tryn the Pump and  if i dont like it  or it not for me then i can always go back to MRI  Thank you all so much feel my dicision could be made.


----------



## Marier (May 9, 2012)

Can i ask what is the names of  pump you  all have  ??? I have emaild my DSN to ask if i was to have one what is the name of it so i can google n  have agood read up on it  
Thanks  x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 10, 2012)

Marier said:


> Thanx Guys
> 
> I am doing test every 4 hrs roughly any way just now   i have the carb and cals   book  dont have  i phone also my new Insulinx Test machine  helps me count carbs to Insulin  and helps with correctioins  and i absolutly love it so feel im kinda half way there as i believe  the Pupm is kinda similar.
> 
> ...





Marier said:


> Can i ask what is the names of  pump you  all have  ??? I have emaild my DSN to ask if i was to have one what is the name of it so i can google n  have agood read up on it
> Thanks  x



Hi Marier,
yes as you have been using the Insulinx and using it properly, then as you say you are half way there. I would suspect if you couldn't or wouldn't use it properly then you would not have been offered a pump. So you have passed your exams 

As to which Pump, you need to ask your DSN which pump you will be having. Some PCT's will only allow one type of pump, so it's a case of like it or lump it.

Do buy the book pumping insulin as it will make your life so much easier and give you a head start over other beginers 
Happy pumping


----------



## RuthieG (May 10, 2012)

Hi

I have been on a pump since February and it is pretty good (with a few issues to get used to).

My pump is called a medtonic minimed but as one of the posters sais (pumper sue I think) I didn't get a choice but thsi one seems to suit me, but no doubt I would have thought that about whihcever one they gave me.

I found it not too bad to get used to, but I know others have found it ore challenging.

To answer some of your initial questions a bit:
I am pregnant at the moment so I have started attaching it to the bottom of my back as my tummy is a bit uncomfortable. Being on my back I have found very comfy.
In bed I usually attach it to my PJs or top. I haven't tried the loose in bed but I know people do easily.

As you have said give it a whirl and if not for you that's fine


----------



## Marier (May 10, 2012)

Thanx Pumper-Sue + Ruthie G 

 Purchasing the book is good idea  Amazon here  come


----------



## Monica (May 10, 2012)

Carol has the Animas2020. She didn't get a choice though. There is a newer version out now called Animas Vibe.


----------



## Marier (May 10, 2012)

Monica  was in  touch  with my DSN  by email and the Pump would be   Animas the same  one Carol has


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 10, 2012)

Marier said:


> Monica  was in  touch  with my DSN  by email and the Pump would be   Animas the same  one Carol has



I have an Animas as well.


----------



## Kim23 (May 10, 2012)

I have the Medtronic Paradign Veo but there is a new pump out on the market called Omnipod which is tubeless!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 10, 2012)

Kim23 said:


> I have the Medtronic Paradign Veo but there is a new pump out on the market called Omnipod which is tubeless!



Omnipod has been about for a few years in the USA, very few PCT's will fund it as so expensive compared to the tubed pumps.


----------



## Marier (May 11, 2012)

Back at DSN on 5th June so going to get to see it  if i do my reading up on it and make my final desision  then  i will get App at Diabetes Centr for it to be fitted


----------



## Marier (May 11, 2012)

Just had an email from DSN to confirm that were  having the Animas Vibe and not the  2020 what are your thoughts on this  lovely new pump ? 
x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 11, 2012)

Marier said:


> Just had an email from DSN to confirm that were  having the Animas Vibe and not the  2020 what are your thoughts on this  lovely new pump ?
> x



It's the same as the 2020, regarding using it as an insulin pump. It does have the function to use CGM with it. But as most PCT's do not fund the sensors it's a pointless addition unless you can fund them yourself.


----------



## Marier (May 11, 2012)

Ahhh i see  wont know for deffo till 6th June  Do you still think its worth  having even without  the CGM ??


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 12, 2012)

Marier said:


> Ahhh i see  wont know for deffo till 6th June  Do you still think its worth  having even without  the CGM ??



It's your first pump you will love it.


----------



## Marier (May 12, 2012)

Thanks  will let you all know come the 6th june  x


----------



## Marier (May 12, 2012)

How do you go for a Bath if  you have a Pump ??? 
M xx


----------



## HOBIE (May 12, 2012)

Good luck for the 6th june !  Bath & shower is easy, You unclip tube put cap over inlet & jump in !    Happy pumping


----------



## Marier (May 12, 2012)

Thanx Hobie x


----------

